# Wii #2041 - Prince of Persia: The Forgotten Sands (Europe)



## B-Blue (May 17, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4016^^


----------



## cruddybuddy (May 17, 2010)

Yes! I am the Prince of Persia!


----------



## RC89 (May 17, 2010)

Anyone tried this version?
- Seen alot of people which tryed the USA version of this game, and it seems it freezes some specific places.

- Can anyone confirm if this version is working just fine?


----------



## taktularCBo (May 17, 2010)

Works perfectly with D2sun and/or Wiikey II Chip.


----------



## CJL18 (May 17, 2010)

RC89 said:
			
		

> Anyone tried this version?
> - Seen alot of people which tryed the USA version of this game, and it seems it freezes some specific places.
> 
> - Can anyone confirm if this version is working just fine?




it's only having problems with softmodds havent heard one person with a hardmodd having problems.


----------



## Satangel (May 17, 2010)

GameRankings page

USA Release topic

Now to find some good links


----------



## taktularCBo (May 17, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> GameRankings page
> 
> USA Release topic
> 
> Now to find some good links



PM me and I could help you guys probably...


----------



## King Zargo (May 17, 2010)

------


----------



## Satangel (May 17, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well thank you, very nice of you to mention that site, but you do know it's against the rules to mention such sites on GBAtemp, right?
So remove it from your post please, for your own protection.


----------



## RC89 (May 17, 2010)

CJL18 said:
			
		

> RC89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thx, mine is just softmodded, so i guess im stuck until some patch for cios is released.


----------



## DjoeN (May 17, 2010)

looks like a nice game


----------



## D34DL1N3R (May 17, 2010)

Will wait for confirmation of this working or not with USB loaders before I grab it. The NTSC/U release is reported as being PAL by both WBFS Manager and USBLoader GX so I'm thinking nothing will be any different.


----------



## Master Mo (May 17, 2010)

I was waiting for this. I saw a few videos and I still think, that the game seems to be lacking the polish we are used o from previous games. I`m not talking about the graphics but somehow the animations don`t look finished... 

But since I love PoP-games I think I need to get my hands on this to judge it first hand but still I`m skeptical...

Hopefully there`s going to be a fix in a few days, because when in a few day a certain game comes out no one will give a rat's a*s about this or any other game


----------



## Hadrian (May 17, 2010)

I was holding off on this until I remembered I had a chip in my Wii, just been so used to USB Loader for so long.  Now to open up the Wii so I know which one I have.


----------



## ibis_87 (May 17, 2010)

Can anyone please confirm if it's working off a disc without a chip (well, on a very lousy chip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) with DARKCORP 1.0?


----------



## feurigo (May 17, 2010)

in my wii i don´t have a chip just softmod and it works fine with cioscorp 3.6 over the disc channel


----------



## ganons (May 18, 2010)

what about wiikey 1?


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 18, 2010)

too many leechers... gotta wait for a few days for ppl to store it before i can play it dolphin


----------



## oliverlubbo (May 18, 2010)

any good or is it your typical shit-house movie game?


----------



## vistauk (May 18, 2010)

Don't bother playing it still freeze in the game !!!

Iv got a softmod and evern when you press the home button same thing is crashers and including when your in a battle


----------



## 0605053h (May 18, 2010)

oliverlubbo said:
			
		

> any good or is it your typical shit-house movie game?



damn, how many times do people have to say it?

this is not a 'movie game'!

it has nothing to do with the movie except for similar release dates


----------



## taktularCBo (May 18, 2010)

The game is really not bad! I like it. Good for filling the waiting period till mario galaxy 2


----------



## lachinay (May 18, 2010)

WTF? I've got an old wiikey. I have very recently upgraded to 4.2E, destroying the HBC in the process, but I don't care since I use the disc channel anyway and so far I managed to play everything.

Anyway, I popped the PoP:FS disc in and got a black screen that said something like "error 001: unauthorized device has been detected". Never happened before! In a panic I tried robooting; the game started and now it's working great. Maybe Nintendo has a new, mod-chip-sensing technology? I've never heard of anything like that before...


----------



## Tagg7 (May 18, 2010)

lachinay said:
			
		

> WTF? I've got an old wiikey. I have very recently upgraded to 4.2E, destroying the HBC in the process, but I don't care since I use the disc channel anyway and so far I managed to play everything.
> 
> Anyway, I popped the PoP:FS disc in and got a black screen that said something like "error 001: unauthorized device has been detected". Never happened before! In a panic I tried robooting; the game started and now it's working great. Maybe Nintendo has a new, mod-chip-sensing technology? I've never heard of anything like that before...


Error 001 is an old, old error that was first introduced with the first Super Mario Galaxy. It detected the majority of modchips, but a lot of the modchip makers released updates that bypassed the error. It take it you have version 1.9s of Wiikey v1.


----------



## lachinay (May 18, 2010)

In fact, I believe I do (although maybe it was an error 003? I'm not sure).

Anyway, if that's the case, how come I always played everything without problems? And why PoP itself decided to work (and keeps working) after a reboot? Beats me...

PS I remember i did upgrade the chip's firmware when the first SMG came out - 1.9s is the version that bypasses mario's protection, right?


----------



## taktularCBo (May 18, 2010)

lachinay said:
			
		

> In fact, I believe I do (although maybe it was an error 003? I'm not sure).
> 
> Anyway, if that's the case, how come I always played everything without problems? And why PoP itself decided to work (and keeps working) after a reboot? Beats me...
> 
> PS I remember i did upgrade the chip's firmware when the first SMG came out - 1.9s is the version that bypasses mario's protection, right?



just download the latest Version on www.wiikey.cn/en/legacy/ it should solve your problem.


----------



## ibis_87 (May 18, 2010)

I've installed DARKCORP 1.0 off IOS 222, as it was recommended. But I'm unable to play the game from thу burnt disc. It's recognized in the Disc Channel all right, but then after starting it up it is showing the black screen for a looong time, and then I get "An error occured" screen. I think, the problen is my Wii has a very-very-VERY old chip, like Ninja or Cyclo maybe- I'm not really sure as I bought it second-hand.
Is there a way to disable the chip and make the Wii use DARKCORP instead?


----------



## DjoeN (May 18, 2010)

Works nice on Wode and on the other Wii (modchipped)


----------



## accel 123 (May 18, 2010)

cuando sale para nds?
when it comes to nds?


----------



## ecaraba (May 19, 2010)

been playing this game last two days pretty good. did have problems with it freezing at first, though had it solved in an hour or so. not a usb person, do the whole disk thing and the softmod.


----------



## ecaraba (May 19, 2010)

ibis_87 said:
			
		

> I've installed DARKCORP 1.0 off IOS 222, as it was recommended. But I'm unable to play the game from th? burnt disc. It's recognized in the Disc Channel all right, but then after starting it up it is showing the black screen for a looong time, and then I get "An error occured" screen. I think, the problen is my Wii has a very-very-VERY old chip, like Ninja or Cyclo maybe- I'm not really sure as I bought it second-hand.
> Is there a way to disable the chip and make the Wii use DARKCORP instead?


have the darkcorp ran off ios222 from hermesios222/223 cios249 R19 and wiibrickblocker on disc to disable update, don't have priiloader. works perfectly fine. been playing last two days. Since first came out.


----------



## lizard81288 (May 19, 2010)

well, i burnt it to a disk, softmod and:

*Uloader:*
Starts up just fine, but after it goes to the final copyright screen, fades to black, and it doesn't fade in again, just black, and wii bricks 
*
Backup Launcher:*
Code Dump
*
NeoGamma R8 RC3:*
Starts up just fine, but after it goes to the final copyright screen, fades to black, and it doesn't fade in again, just black and wii bricks 

kind of sucks, never played a PoP game. i also have the latest stuffs since i got MHT working


----------



## B4N5H33 (May 19, 2010)

lizard81288 said:
			
		

> ... and wii bricks (?!?!)



I assume you meant "crashed"...if games could brick your wii on purpose, we indeed reached a new level of copy protection ^^


----------



## Man18 (May 19, 2010)

wont start, HBC+USB Loader-any AP?


----------



## allichs (May 19, 2010)

works fine with darkcorp 1.0 and cios rev19.


----------



## DukeDizko (May 19, 2010)

So...jus' bein' curious... what's all this Darkcorp stuff about? I'm not so into it, any help appreciated. Is there a tool which enables me to see which ÂIOS(ses) are installed on my Wii so I can check wether I need this stuff? Thanks in advance...


----------



## VashTS (May 19, 2010)

why doesn't anyone get this?  it doesn't work when you use cIOS249 or 222/223/224.  there are checks that stop the game from working if those are present.  when you use darkcorp you are not using those cIOS's so therefore the game should work fine.  I don't think the game cares if they are installed but it will not run from it. 

Also from what I understand they only detect it by name.  So changing the name would = win.


----------



## xbry23 (May 20, 2010)

Hope this game is good...


----------



## Master Mo (May 20, 2010)

The game is way better then I expected it to be. It is pretty polished and good looking for a Wii game. But it is very much like PoP08 controls-wise. That`s not bad IMO but not as challenging as previous games. Combat reminds me of Zelda. I`d rather had the 1-on-1 battles of PoP08 but I still need to see how the elemental-powers change the combat. Great game


----------



## Cyan (May 20, 2010)

I've a game related question (not a how to pirate it one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

At the start, the prince pop (aha!) out of the wall, without any explication, and he is with a djin.

Is that a direct sequel to another game ?
I didn't play the last one from Xbox, and didn't finish the 2 and 3 of the first Sand's trilogy.


It's really strange that the game starts like that, without an intro video. Did I miss something ?


----------



## Master Mo (May 20, 2010)

@Cyan: As far as I could tell from my 10 minutes playtime the way the Prince and the Djinn met is explained within the adventure... Like when both talk to each other about what the Prince want and things like that.

Tha Wii-version has a standalone story somewhere after the SoT-Trilogy and the PC-Version plays between the first and the second game. That`s at least how I understood the relationship of the games


----------



## Raylene2K7 (May 20, 2010)

I like the fact that the Wii version is totally different game than the 360 & PS3 versions. But where the f... is the SNES bonus game? I can't find it browsing the menus.


----------



## lachinay (May 20, 2010)

You probably have to find it in the game, as a secret. It was that way in the gamecube versione of PoP: Sands of Time. Check gamefaqs if you really want to know...


----------



## Cyan (May 20, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> @Cyan: As far as I could tell from my 10 minutes playtime the way the Prince and the Djinn met is explained within the adventure... Like when both talk to each other about what the Prince want and things like that.
> 
> Tha Wii-version has a standalone story somewhere after the SoT-Trilogy and the PC-Version plays between the first and the second game. That`s at least how I understood the relationship of the games


Ok, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I played a little, they talked about the prince buying the djinn on a market, and helping him becoming famous and all.
That's just weird that popping out of the wall thing right at the start. I guess I'll have that explain later too.


----------



## nasune (May 20, 2010)

Well I played it yesterday (finished it the same day) and, though it is not a bad game, there were some parts that I thought were somewhat of a let down. Mostly it were the really simple puzzles and bosses, the cheapness of the powers (once you have ghost hook and the magic hook powers you can practically skip three quarters of the challenges to come), and the total lack of sand powers (I mean come on, this game is in the sands verse). I did love the Mah level though, that was awesome.
Still now to play the xbox/playstation version.


----------



## ibis_87 (May 21, 2010)

Well it definitely beats every PoP experience you have on Nintendo this generation. Great visual design (overall, some textures are shockingly blurry), good use of the mote. Yeah, not too hard, but for me it's even better - I like my games to a be a relaxation, not sheer frustration.


----------



## portab1e (May 30, 2010)

lizard81288 said:
			
		

> well, i burnt it to a disk, softmod and:
> 
> *Uloader:*
> Starts up just fine, but after it goes to the final copyright screen, fades to black, and it doesn't fade in again, just black, and wii bricks
> ...


If you have an ISO packed as RAR, and you also have 1 or more parity files (e.g. .par files) try using QuickPar to check the RAR is not corrupt and repair the RAR if it is (if you don't have .par files either try to find them or don't bother - read rest of this post). That was my _initial_ problem, which caused the exact behaviour you describe.
*However *I can confirm that the European (PAL) version freezes/hangs just a short way into the game. It did this both when I loaded the ISO from a USB device with "Universal USB Loader" (version?), and also when I ran it from a Verbatim DVD-R (burnt at 2x of course) with NeoGamma (version?).


----------



## portab1e (May 30, 2010)

Just in case anyone else discovers this thread and hasn't yet figured out how to load this game from a USB device. I'll point you to this thread: http://www.wiihacks.com/wii-games/58969-ho...ds-working.html
I hope Wiihacks links aren't banned here. They shouldn't be (you should be best buddies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I visit both sites and find great info on both of them.


----------



## Disco (Jun 22, 2010)

How to unlock SNES prince?


----------

